

I'm new to PHP, how many mistakes am I making? - mmackh
http://github.com/inoads/The-Queue
With no prior experience writing code in PHP, please let me know how to improve and what to look into next. Live: http://api.inoads.com/snowstorm/
======
pixeloution
Try the Code Review StackExchange - this is hardly the right place for your
post.

------
Zepplock
Your only mistake is learn PHP. Learn Ruby or Python, you''l better off on a
job market (if that is your goal).

~~~
prodigal_erik
PHP is an astonishingly inept language with an inexhaustible supply of WTF,
but not necessarily a bad short-term career move. I think the industry might
see a mini-COBOL phase as some really flaky yet successful legacy PHP needs to
be maintained and finally replaced, and nobody smart wants to deal with it
without being paid well. You'd definitely want to stay sharp on something
better, though, both for sanity and to remain employable long-term.

------
Tangaroa
htmlspecialchars() is for html sanitation. For the sql in insert.php you will
want mysql_real_escape_string().

insert.php writes to the database. You may want to wrap that inside some kind
of session checking so that only logged-in users are allowed to run the
insert. As it is now, anybody could send parameters to the script and it would
run an insert.

You may also want to create some protection against a double-insert.

"break" is repeated in index.php characterData() case TITLE. This won't cause
any problems but it reminds me that PHP lets you say "break 2" to break out of
two layers of looping, if you ever need to do that.

